# Drywall to concrete...what glue?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

PL premium or Liquid nails---large 'dabs' about 10" apart---wedge in place with temporary wood braces.

or nail with 1" masonry nails.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agreed. It's not recommended to stick drywall directly to concrete (mainly in case of moisture issues), but it's done. I've seen the "dust ledge" done before and it's not pretty. On the other hand, you have something to nail your skirt board and screw a hand rail to.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I would texture the concrete after skim coating it with setting type compound. Paper-backed drywall is risky, at least use backer board or other without mold issues. The seasonal moisture will travel through whatever you install, no vapor barriers like Denshield or poly.

Gary


----------

